#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  حل مشکلات ، بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد ویندوز 8

## nekooee

سلام دوستان.
من امشب دارم ویندوز 8 رو نصب میکنم. این تایپیک رو زدم تا دوستای دیگری هم که این ویندوز رو زدن با هم در موردش اگر مشکلی داشتیم بحث کنیم. بقیه دوستان هم سوالی در مورد این ویندوز داشتن بپرسن من که نصب کردم میگم چجوریه

----------

*elnino909*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*yousef12*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

خوب نصب شد ولی توصیه میکنم شما فعلا نصب نکنید. اولا که با درایور خیلی دستگاه ها مشکل داره. مثلا خودم DVB داشتم که روی این نصب نمیشه همینطور پرینتر HP 1200 داشتم روی این به بدبختی نصبش کردم که یک کاربر معمولی فکر نمیکنم بتونه نصب کنه.
با بعضی نرم افزارها مشگل داره و یک ایراد جالب میگیره و میگه hash این برنامه ها درست نیست! خلاصه یک سری از برنامه هام از کار افتاد و نمیتونم استفاده کنم. و ورژن جدیدتر اون برنامه ها هم که روی 8 کار کنه هنوز نیامده.

مشکل بعد و اصلی ترین مشکل اون کرک نشدنش هست. هر کرکی که میاد بیرون مایکروسافت سریعا جلوی اون رو میگیریه و از دیشب تا به حال هر نوع کرکی که بود تست کردم و متاسفانه کرک نشد که نشد وپایین سمت راست بزرگ روی همه چیز یک نوشته بزرگ می ندازه که چند روز دیگه برنامه شما از کار میفته.
جای کاید پ هم عوض شده و همزه به جاش پ میزنه!!
از منوی استارت هم خبری نیست و استارت اون یک صفحه مثل دسکتاپ هست که از اندروپید تقلید کرده یک جورایی. اگر نتونم کرکش کنم شاید مجبور بشم برگردم فعلا به 7


البته خوبیهاش خیلی زیاده اما هنوز زوده که بیایم روی 8 باید صبر کنیم درایورها و نرم افزارها خودشون رو با این ویندوز تطابق بدن

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef12*,*شعبانيان*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

*سلام منم چندروز باهاش کارکردم همین مشکلات رو داشت  وبرای خاموش کردن سیستم اوایل نمی فهمیدم چجورخاموشش کنم ولی زیباست وسریع ...حالا دوباره به سون مراجعت کردم ......*

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*mj_blue*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef12*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## nekooee

دقایقی پیش یک کرک درست و حسابی براش آمد که آفلاین هم هست. یعنی اولین کرک هست که نیاز به اینترنت نداره روی ویندوز من هم جواب داد.
دانلود کرک ویندوز 8 - فعال سازی و رفع محدودیت زمانی ویندوز 8

از لینک بالا می تویند دانلودش کنید. فعلا با این کرک مشکل  اکتیور کردن ویندوز حل شد. البته این 180 روزه فعال میکنه ولی مشکلی نیست روز 180 دوباره کرک رو اجرا میکنید و 180 روز دیگه براتون تمدید میکنه.

یک چیز جالب تو ویندوز 8 تا حالا دیدم که اولا فونت فارسیش رو خیلی بهتر از ویندوز 7 میزنه یعنی زیبا تر هست و دوما عددهای فارسی رو به صورت فارسی نشون میده مثل ساعت و یا در برنامه ای که من برای مدیریت تعمیرگاه نوشتم تمام عددها رو خودش فارسی میزنه.

در حالی که در ویندوز 7 باید میرفتیم از قسمت لنگوییج کل عددها رو فارسی میکردیم و دیگه همه جا حتی عددهای انگلیسی فارسی میشد اما این مشکل دیگه اینجا نیست و انگلیسیها رو انگلیسی نشون میده و فارسی ها رو فارسی. سرعت ویندوز هم توقع من خیلی بیشتر بود زیاد فرقی نکرده اما به نظر میاد کمی سریعتر خاموش میشه.

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*pouyadaraee*,*REZA164690*,*yousef12*

----------


## nekooee

یکی از چیزهای خیلی جالبی که در ویندوز 8 دیدم در زمان کپی کردن یا جا به جا کردن و حتی حذف کردن فایلها و پوشه ها میشه pause کرد و در زمان دلخواه دوباره آن را ادامه داد. سرعت و میزان کپی ، و جا به جا شدن فایلها رو به صورت گرافیکی و بسیار زیبا نشون میده.

درضمن ویندوز 8 بسیار روی signe برنامه ها حساس هست و اگر فایلی داشته باشید که امضای دیجیتال آن نامعتبر باشه نصب نمیشه و error میده که باید فایل cer همراه برنامه باشه و نصبش کنید در این صورت فقط مشکل یرطرف میشه.

پوشه هایی هم که از قبل دارید اکثرشون باید permission آنها رو دستکاری کنید که بتونید چیزی داخلشون کپی و پیست کنید. ولی پوشه هایی که جدید از داخل خودش میسازید مشکلی ندارن.

و مشکل دیگه اینکه با فایرفاکس هنوز سازگاری کامل نداره و من امروز فقط 12 یا 13 بار تا کنون فایرفاکس کرش کرده و بسته شده. امیدوارم ورژن بعدی فایرفکس این مشکل برطرف شه.

ولی سریعتر از ویندوز 7 هست و این چند روز که باهاش کار کردم و یاد گرفتم کارهاش رو دیگه دوست ندارم برگردم به 7 و بر هم نخواهم گشت!

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef12*

----------


## Mahmoodi

اقای نکویی ارزش داره نصبش کنیم؟

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*Padashi*

----------


## nekooee

آقای محمودی بستگی داره یکی مثل من خیلی دنبال چیزهای جدید هست واقعا ارزش داره ولی یکی زیاد حاضر نیست به خودش سختی بده و ترجیح میده با نرم افزار قدیمی تر که راحت تر هست کار کنه.
هم کار کردن باهاش کمی متفاوت هست و هم بعضی برنامه ها هنوز روش کار نمیکنن یا بعضی سخت افزارها روش نصب نمیشن.

اما از نظر کلیت همه چیزش بهتره و واقعا از ویندوز 7 سر داره....

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*قبل از ارتقاء کامپیوتر تان به ویندوز ۸ این نکات مهم را رعایت کنید*دسته بندی: آی تی،گوناگون انتشار: ۲۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۱ توسط: admin بدون دیدگاه 148 بازدید

*شاید شما هم سیستم عامل جدید مایکروسافت را دوست داشته باشید اما خرید یک کامپیوتر جدید در برنامه هایتان نباشد.*خبر خوبی که برای شما داریم این است که مایکروسافت فرایند ارتقا به ویندوز ۸ را برای این دسته از کاربرانش بسیار ساده کرده.اما قبل از شروع به کار باید چند نکته را به شما گوشزد کنیم.
*کدامیک از سیستم عامل های قدیمی مایکروسافت را می توان به ویندوز ۸ ارتقا داد؟*
به گفته وبلاگ رسمی مایکروسافت، ویندوز XP، ویستا، یا سون را می توان به ویندوز ۸ پرو ارتقا داد .
*ارتقا دادن به ویندوز ۸ چقدر هزینه دارد؟*
افرادی که سیستم عامل های بالا را تا قبل از دوم ژوئن ۲۰۱۲ برای کامپیوتر شان خریداری کرده اند می توانند نسخه ارتقاء به ویندوز ۸ را با قیمت ۳۹٫۹۹دلار از سایت مایکروسافت دانلود کنند. این کمپانی همچنین برای افرادی که از دوم ژوئن تا ژانویه ۲۰۱۳ اقدام به خرید کامپیوتر می کنند نسخه پرو ویندوز ۸ را با قیمت ۱۴٫۹۹ دلار پیشنهاد می دهد.
*آیا می توان ارتقا ویندوز ۸ را روی دی وی دی یا دیگر رسانه های فیزیکی تهیه کرد؟*
 بسته کامل ارتقا ویندوز ۸ ،۶۹٫۹۹ دلار قیمت دارد  ولی اگر آن را دانلود کنید مایکروسافت با پرداخت ۱۵ دلار اضافه تر بسته کامل را به شما می دهد.همچنین درحین فرایند نصب ، این امکان برایتان فراهم شده که ویندوز ۸ را روی دی وی دی رایت کرده یا روی USB خود ذخیره کنید و به این ترتیب نیاز به پرداخت هیچ بهای اضافی ندارید.
*درباره سایر نسخه های ویندوز ۸ چطور؟*
مایکروسافت ۴ مدل از ویندوز ۸ را معرفی کرده است که شما می توانید فقط دو مورد آن را تهیه کنید، ویندوز ۸ و ویندوز ۸ پرو.
ویندوز RT فقط روی تبلت ها عرضه خواهد شد و نسخه سازمانی هم فقط به شرکت های بزرگ کامپیوتری فروخته می شود. ویندوز ۸، ویندوز ۸ پرو و ویندوز سازمانی در هر دو حالت ۳۲ بیتی و ۶۴ بیتی موجود است. مایکروسافت هنوز هیچ قیمتی برای ارتقاء ویندزو ۸ وانیلی اعلام نکرده است.
*چه تفاوتی بین ویندوز ۸ و ویندوز ۸ پرو وجود دارد؟*
در وبلاگ مایکروسافت نوشته شده : برای اغلب خریداران ، ویندوز ۸ مناسب است. ویندوز ۸ پرو بیشتر برای کمک به علاقه مندان فن آوری و حرفه ای ها این صنعت طراحی شده و مجموعه گسترده تر از فن آوری های به کاررفته در ویندوز ۸ را برای آنها به نمایش می گذارد. یعنی ویندوز ۸ پرو قابلیت هایی دارد که به نظر مایکروسافت کاربران عادی معمولا از آنها استفاده نخواهند کرد و وجودشان چندان اهمیتی هم برای آنها ندارد. درست هم هست چون اکثر مردم واقعا نیازی به نرم افزارهایی چون Client Hyper-V virtualization و BitLocker که ابزار رمز گذاری روی دیسک است ندارند.
تنها قابلیتی که ویندوز ۸ ندارد، نرم افزار سینمای خانگی Windows Media Center است که یک  DVD movie player هم آن را مشایعت می کند.البته کاربران ویندوز ۸ پرو هم روی پکیج خود این نرم افزار را ندارند اما می توانند به صورت رایگان آن را دانلود کنند.  اگر ویندوز ۸ ساده را داشته باشید بالاخره مجبورید پک ملحقات ویندوز ۸ پرو را هم خریداری کنید که ویندوز شما را به ویندوز ۸ پرو ارتقا داده و مدیا سنتر را هم شامل می شود . البته مایکروسافت قیمت این بسته را هم هنوز اعلام نکرده است.
*چه تجهیزات سخت افزاری برای ویندوز ۸ نیاز است؟*
این ملزومات در وبلاگ رسمی مایکروسافت نوشته شده است:
پردازنده GHz1 یا سریعتر
GB 1 رم ۳۲ بیت یا GB رم ۶۴ بیت
GB 16 فضای هارد دیسک خالی (۳۲ بیت) یا GB 20 (64 بیت)
DirectX 9 با WDDM 1.0 یا درایور بالاتر
مایکروسافت همچنین اعلام کرده که رابط کاربری مترو به حداقل وضوح تصویر ۷۶۸*۱۰۲۴ نیاز دارد و برای استفاده از قابلیت اسنپ ، وضوح تصویر ۷۶۸*۱۳۶۶ لازم است. اسنپ یکی از ویژگی های ویندوز ۸ است که به شما اجازه می دهد به صورت خودکار و با کشیدن اپلیکشن ها به سمت اطراف صفحه موقعیت و سایز آنها را تغییر دهید.
همانطور که می دانید مترو نام کنارگذاشته شده طراحی خاص لمسی رابط کاربر ویندوز ۸ است. مایکروسافت در حال حاضر اسامی Modern UI و Windows 8-style UI را به جای مترو پیشنهاد داده و شاید تا ۲۶ اکتبر و عرضه عمومی ویندوز ۸ نام اصلی این رابط کاربری مشخص شود.
*پس از ارتقا دادن چه اتفاقی برای فایل های قدیمی و تنظیمات سیستم می افتد؟*
کاملا به این بستگی دارد که با چه نسخه ای از ویندوز شروع می کنید. به گفته وبلاگ مایکروسافت: هریک از نسخه های مخصوص خریداران ویندوز ۷ را که بخواهید به ویندوز ۸ ارتقا دهید همه چیز از اپلیکیشن ها گرفته تا فایل های شخصی و تنظیمات ویندوزتان سرجای خود می ماند. اگر ویندوز ویستا را هم به ویندوز ۸ ارتقا دهید اتفاقی برای تنظیمات ویندوز و فایل های شخصی تان نخواهد افتاد. ولی اگر ویندوز XP را ارتقا دهید فقط می توانید فایل های شخصی خود را حفظ کنید.
*آیا  با ارتقا یافتن به ویندوز ۸ مشکلی برای سخت افزار ها و نرم افزار های قدیمی مان پیش نخواهد آمد؟*
اگر ویندوز ویستا یا XP ارتقا دهید حتما باید اپلیکیشن های قدیمی خود را دوباره نصب کنید. اکثر برنامه هایی که روی ویندوز ۷ کار می کرده قائدتا باید روی ویندوز ۸ هم کار کند. درضمن مایکروسافت ،وب سایتی هم با نام Compatibility Center (مرکز سازگاری) راه اندازی کرده که می توانید نرم افزار های خاص را هم روی آن چک کنید و مطمئن شوید که با ویندوز ۸ هم کار می کند یا نه؟
علاوه بر این پس از نصب کامل ویندوز ۸ یک نسخه گزارش سازگاری هم دریافت خواهید کرد.

----------

*akbarof*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*تاج*

----------


## Yek.Doost

کرک جدید ویندوز 8 آپدیت 16 شهریورراه حل جدید فعال سازی ویندوز 8 از طریق Skype

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*تاج*

----------


## nekooee

سلام متاسفانه این دو کرک آخر که لطف کردید گذاشتید روی نسخه ها جدید جواب نمیده و فعلا بهترین کرک همونه که من در پست دوم گذاشتم.


راستی یک مشکل جدیدی هم پیدا کردم روی ویندوز 8. متأسفانه حتی فتوشاپ ورژن 6 با ویندوز 8 مشکل داره و دائم تصویر یا سیاه میشه یا اطراف تصویر به چهار خونه های خاکستی تبدیل میشه و باز با زوم روی تصویر درست میشه که میشه گفت اعصاب خورد کنه.

برام جای تعجبه چرا بعد از اینکه یکسال از ورود نسخه بتا ویندوز 8 به بازار میگذره باز هم فتوشاپ نسخه 6 که خیلی وقت از ورودش به بازار نمیگذره هماهنگی کامل نداره.

من هنوز بستن صحیح برنامه ها رو در ویندوز 8 یاد نگرفتم! چون برنامه هایی که روی خود یوندوز هست و اجرا میشه مثل pdf reader هیچ دکمه close نداره و من با ALt+f4 میبندمش و برای باز کردن منوی programs باید موس را به منتهی الیه پایین سمت راست بیاریم که درست عمل نمیکنه و باید با موس یکم بازی کنیم تا منو ظاهر بشه و فکر میکنم این کار در دراز مدت و برای فردی مثل من که 24 ساعت پشت سیستم هست حوصله بر هست

گزینه وایرلس دقیقا مثل موبایل حالت flight mod داره که وایرلس رو قطع میکنه بدون نیاز به دیسکانکت کردن اینترنت

----------

*aisam*,*akbarof*,*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*

----------


## elnino909

با سلام
آقای نکویی امکان داره ویندوز 8 را در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کنیم و هر دو هر زمان داشته باشیم؟

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pouyadaraee

> خوب نصب شد ولی توصیه میکنم شما فعلا نصب نکنید. اولا که با درایور خیلی دستگاه ها مشکل داره. مثلا خودم DVB داشتم که روی این نصب نمیشه همینطور پرینتر HP 1200 داشتم روی این به بدبختی نصبش کردم که یک کاربر معمولی فکر نمیکنم بتونه نصب کنه.
> با بعضی نرم افزارها مشگل داره و یک ایراد جالب میگیره و میگه hash این برنامه ها درست نیست! خلاصه یک سری از برنامه هام از کار افتاد و نمیتونم استفاده کنم. و ورژن جدیدتر اون برنامه ها هم که روی 8 کار کنه هنوز نیامده.
> 
> مشکل بعد و اصلی ترین مشکل اون کرک نشدنش هست. هر کرکی که میاد بیرون مایکروسافت سریعا جلوی اون رو میگیریه و از دیشب تا به حال هر نوع کرکی که بود تست کردم و متاسفانه کرک نشد که نشد وپایین سمت راست بزرگ روی همه چیز یک نوشته بزرگ می ندازه که چند روز دیگه برنامه شما از کار میفته.
> جای کاید پ هم عوض شده و همزه به جاش پ میزنه!!
> از منوی استارت هم خبری نیست و استارت اون یک صفحه مثل دسکتاپ هست که از اندروپید تقلید کرده یک جورایی. اگر نتونم کرکش کنم شاید مجبور بشم برگردم فعلا به 7
> 
> 
> البته خوبیهاش خیلی زیاده اما هنوز زوده که بیایم روی 8 باید صبر کنیم درایورها و نرم افزارها خودشون رو با این ویندوز تطابق بدن



من مخالف شما ام
اولا حتما شما این ویندوز رو خریداری کردین که اگه این کارو کردین که معلومه مشکل داره.
دوما شاید ویندوز شما اکتیو نیست
بعدش من همین الان ویندوز 8 دارم و ازش کاملا راضی ام.
بعدشم ما که نباید مردم رو از پیشرفت تکنولوژی دور کنیم ، بر عکس ، مردم را باید با پیشرفت تکنولوژی آشنا کنیم نه اینکه بگیم هنوز زوده!!!!

----------

*elnino909*,*meigoon*

----------


## pouyadaraee

> با سلام
> آقای نکویی امکان داره ویندوز 8 را در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کنیم و هر دو هر زمان داشته باشیم؟


بله میشه

----------

*elnino909*,*meigoon*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام
> آقای نکویی امکان داره ویندوز 8 را در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کنیم و هر دو هر زمان داشته باشیم؟


سلام بله میشه. میتونید از این آموزش استفاده کنید:
آموزش نصب ویندوز 8 در کنار ویندوز 7

----------

*akbarof*,*amen*,*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

> من مخالف شما ام
> اولا حتما شما این ویندوز رو خریداری کردین که اگه این کارو کردین که معلومه مشکل داره.
> دوما شاید ویندوز شما اکتیو نیست
> بعدش من همین الان ویندوز 8 دارم و ازش کاملا راضی ام.
> بعدشم ما که نباید مردم رو از پیشرفت تکنولوژی دور کنیم ، بر عکس ، مردم را باید با پیشرفت تکنولوژی آشنا کنیم نه اینکه بگیم هنوز زوده!!!!



من آخرین ورژن ویندوز رو دانلود کردم و زمانی من نصب کردم هنوز در مغازه ها حداقل در استان ما نبود.

من کی گفتم تکنولوژی جدید رو استفاده نکنن؟؟ اتفاقا من همیشه به کسایی که از ویندوز xp استفاده میکردند خورده میگرفتم و تشویق میکردم از ویندوز 7 استفاده کنند اما دلیلی که در این مورد گفتم یکم هنوز صبر کنند عدم تطابق بسیاری از نرم افزارها و سخت افزارها با این ویندوز هست که به زودی نرم افزارهای اصلاحی اونها میاد.
بسیاری از کارتهای dVB دیگه قابل نصب روی ویندوز 8 هنوز نیستند به دلیل فقدان درایور. بسیاری از اسکنرها و پرینترها همین مشکل رو دارند. که من مجبور شدم با نصب ویندوز مجازی مشکل رو موقت مرتفع کنم تا درایورهای اونها بیاد. البته اگر بیاد!

مشکل دیگر اینکه حتی Access 2010 روی این ویندوز مشکل داره و بعد از بسته شدن نرم افزار Error میده. 
کارتهای گرافیک ATI هنوز حتی با وجود آپدیت جدید این کارت گرافیک هنوز با این نرم افزار مشکل دارند و در نرم افز های گرافیکی منجمله فتوشاپ منجر به سیاه و چهار خونه شدن پی در پی تصویر میشه.
اجرا نشدن برنامه های portable که با virtual spoon ساخته شدند بر روی این ویندوز
و ...
و ....

اینها مشکلاتی هست که مطمئنا به زودی یکی یکی حل میشه ولی یکم زمان نیاز داره.


درضمن حرف زدنتون به گونه ای بود که انگار با یک آدم مبتدی طرف هستید! یعنی من فرق ویندوز سالم و خراب رو نمیفهمم؟؟ من حتی از طریق بررسی hash سعی کردم فقط نسخه نهایی و اورژینال رو تهیه کنم!

----------

*akbarof*,*amen*,*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*Yek.Doost*,*قیصر*

----------


## elnino909

*با سلام
من 15 روز قبل ویندوز 8 را نصب کردم و مشکلی باهاش نداشتم اما بعد از چند روز نتونستم با یاهو مسنجر کانکت بشم
هرکاری کردم نشد و فقط بخاطر همین دوباره ویندوز 7 نصب کردم اما دوباره دیروز ویندوز 8 نصب کردم باز هم همین مشکل وجود داره
درخواست راهنمایی دارم*

----------

*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*Padashi*,*قیصر*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز
آیا از ***** شکن استفاده میکنید

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*تاج*,*قیصر*

----------


## elnino909

*خیر استفاده نمیکنم*

----------

*kavosh83*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
فقط با یاهو مشکل دارید یا با بقیه نرم افزارها هم مشکل دارید؟ این مشکل فکر نمیکنم ربطی به ویندوز 8 بودن داشته باشه. ت تنظیمات یاهو همه چیز درسته؟
تست کنید ببینید با فیلتــر شکن هم وارد میشه یا نه

----------

*elnino909*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*قیصر*

----------


## elnino909

سلام
بله فقط یاهو مشکل دارم بقیه نرم افزارها مشکلی نداره خودم هم اول فکر نمیکردم از ویندوز باشه اما وقتی دوباره ویندوز 7 را نصب کردم وصل میشدم مشکلی نداشت اما وقتی 8 نصب کردم باز وصل نشد.با فیلتــر شکن تست نکردم تست میکنم و اعلام میکنم

----------

*kavosh83*,*sardarshams*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

من ویندوز 8 دارم و اصلا مشکلی ندارم. اگه خواستید Team viewer نصب کنید براتون چک میکنم

----------

*akbarof*,*amen*,*elnino909*,*kavosh83*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

برای من این مشکل زیاد پیش میاد در یاهو مسینجر
معمولا مشکل از اینترنت هست 
از تنظیمات یاهو مسینجر قسمت کانکشن تیک via a p**oxi server را انتخاب کن مشکل حل میشود
اگر هم از یک نسخه قدیمی تر یاهو مسینجر استفاده کنی دیگه این مشکل پیش نمیاد

----------

*amen*,*elnino909*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*فایرفاکس سرانجام با ویندوز ۸ سازگار شد*


به گزارش سافت‌گذر به نقل از فارس، این نسخه از فایرفاکس به گونه ای طراحی شده که هم بر روی رایانه های رومیزی عادی به سیستم عامل های کلاسیک قابل اجرا باشد و هم با محیط کاربری تازه ویندوز ۸ موسوم به مترو هماهنگ باشد.
در حال حاضر کاربران در حال تست و بررسی این نسخه از مرورگر فایرفاکس هستند تا نقاط ضعف و قوت آن مشخص شود. هر چند برخی کاربران معتقدند نسخه تازه فایرفاکس آسیب پذیری های قابل توجهی دارد.
مهم ترین ویژگی این مرورگر پشتیبانی از قابلیت لمسی ویندوز و امکان دریافت دستورات با استفاده از حرکات دست است. موزیلا رابط کاربری تازه این مرورگر را Australis توصیف کرده و می گوید برای بهینه سازی آن هنوز راه درازی در پیش است. اولین نسخه از فایرفاکس برای ویندوز ۸ در ماه مارس عرضه شده بود. این مرورگر باید با نسخه ۱۰ مرورگر IE خود مایکروسافت رقابت کند

----------

*amen*,*nekooee*,*تاج*

----------


## mahfel

سلام من تازه ویندوز 8 خریدم  من این ویندوز رو روی لپ تاپ نصب کردم ولی خواستم روی pc نصبش کنم وقتی که ریست میکردم و میرفتم قسمت بوت روی عکس پنجره آبی میموند و کار نمیکرد حالا موندم مشکل از کجاست چون که من ویندوز 7 رو راحت نصب کردم و مشکلی نبود ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------

*akbarof*

----------


## nekooee

سلام. گاهی پنجره آبی خیلی طول میکشه که رد بشه شاید حدود 10 تا 15 دقیقه! شما صبر کردید درست؟

و بعد اینکه شاید سی دی رام کامپیوترتون چشمش ضعیف تر باشه و درست نمیخونه سی دی ویندوز رو. از کیفیت DVD و دستگاه  dvdrom خودتون مطمئنید؟

----------

*akbarof*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mahfel

دوباره سلام  من یه بار گذاشتم بمونه و رفتم غذا خوردم و بعد از مدتی که فکر کنم یه 20 دقیقه ای هم طول کشید برگشتم ولی اتفاقی نیفتاده بود و اما درمورد dvdrom من وقتی ویندوز 7 میزارم جواب میده و درست عمل میکنه فقط ویندوز 8 که اذیت میکنه تازه من از چندتا dvd ویندوز 8 استفاده کردم ولی هیچ کدوم جواب نداد و اینکه من حتی از فلش هم استفاده کردم و از روی فلش ویندوز 8 رو خواستم بریزم ولی باز جواب نداد ممکن هست که اشکال از جای دیگه ای باشه؟

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز دیویدی رم لپ تاب من هم همینطوره و از طریق DVD نتونستم ویندوز نصب کنم
و از طریق فلش این کار را انجام دادم 
باید از روش خاصی فایل را روی فلش کپی کنید و مستقیم کپی کنید جواب نمیده در تاپیک زیر روش  ساخت فلش بوتیبل برای نصب ویندوز مینویسم
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk29162/#post153592

----------


## mahfel

سلام علیکم دوست عزیز حرف شما درست هست من اتفاقا از همین روش استفاده کردم البته من لپ تاپ هم دارم و با این روش روی اون ویندوز 8 رو ریختم ولی نمیدونم چرا روی کامپیوترم جواب نداد نه با dvd و نه با فلش هیچ کدوم جواب نداد ولی روی لپ تاپ راحت جواب میده نمیدونم دیگه چکار کنم.

----------


## Mahmoodi

دوست عزیز از منو setup تنظیم کن که با فلش بوت بشه سیستم و اگر گزینه ای برای انتخاب فلش نداشت باید بایوس را به اخرین نسخه ارتقا بدید اگر جدید باشه مادربردتون

----------


## mahfel

از روی فلش سیستم رو بوت کردم نشد مادربردم جدید هست مدل asrock a75 pro4

----------


## mahfel

من یه سوال داشتم فایل iso همون فایل ایمیج هستش که از dvd میگیرن با alcohol

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز 
بله همان فایل ایمیج هست که باید با پسوند .iso باشه
بهترین روش گرفتن ایمیج از DVD با نرم افزار ultra iso هست

----------

*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

بله دوست با صفا
ISO رایج ترین فرمت بین ایمیج ها میباشد
ولی تا جایی که یادمه الکل 120% نمیتونه ایمیج رو با پسوند Iso ذخیره بکنه
برای تبدیل فرمت ایمیج از برنامه Ultro Iso  استفاده بکن

----------

*تاج*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mahfel

ممکن هست به خاطره مادربردم باشه که یک موقعی با ویندوز 8 سازگار نباشه؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

مادربردهایی که ویندوز 7 رو ساپورت میکنن ویندوز 8 هم ساپورت میکنن
شما هارد و رم رو چک کن - ضرری نداره

----------

*nekooee*,*تاج*

----------


## mahfel

والا من این سیستم رو 4 ماه بیشتر نمیشه که خریدم سیستم بالایی هم هست ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم ویندوز 8 رو براش بریزم

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز
هیچ ربطی به نو بودن نداره 
باید قطعاتی که گفتم رو چک بکنید

----------

*تاج*

----------


## karim_9

درود 
بنده  از چند تا  دوستان که در پخش  نرم افزار هستند ازشون سوال کردم گفتند  ویندوز 8  اصلی وارد بازار نشده  اینم که هست یه سری پلاگین اضافه شده نسبت ویندوز 7 همین
 اکه واقعا ویندوز 8 اصلی اومده    مال کدوم شرکت بهتره  برای بنده هم  بگین بند ه هم تهیه کنم  نصبش کنم ممنون

----------


## nekooee

سلام
تاریخ 7 آبان قرار هست نسخه فاینال رسما معرفی بشه. اما در حال حاضر نسخه 9200 همون نسخه فاینال هست که به افراد عضو در گروه تست مایکروسافت داده شده تا آخرین تست اون انجام بشه. اما این نسخه در اینترنت قرار گرفته و همان نسخه فاینال و رسمی هست که قراره 7 آبان رسما در یک برنامه زنده تلویزیونی معرفی بشه

موفق باشید

----------

*تاج*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*8StartButton 1.0.3 - منوی استارت برای ویندوز 8*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## Yek.Doost

Bypass Modern UI v06 - ورود مستقیم و بدون مکث به دسکتاپ ویندوز 8 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

بعضی از کاربرانی که از Start Screen زیاد استفاده نمی کنند ترجیح می دهند تا بعد از لاگین کردن به حساب کاربری خود به صورت مستقیم وارد دسکتاپ شوند و دیگر Start Screen نمایش داده نشود. ابتدا از طریق رجیستری و یا تنظیمات گروپ پالیسی این کار امکانپذیر بود اما بعد از انتشار نسخه RTM ویندوز 8 مایکروسافت تمام تنظیمات مربوطه را از رجیستری و گروپ پالیسی حذف کرد!

*Bypass Modern UI v06* نام ابزار رایگانی است که شما می توانید از آن برای ورود مستقیم به دسکتاپ بعد از لاگین به ویندوز استفاده کنید. برخلاف سایر ابزارهای موجود برای انجام این کار، Bypass Modern UI هیچ فایلی را تغییر نمی دهد و با استفاده از یک روش جدید باعث می شود تا دیگر Start Screen بعد از لاگین کردن نمایش داده نشود. حتی برای چند میلی ثانیه!



توضیحات :
توجه داشته باشید که ممکن است دکمه Restore به خوبی کار نکند. بنابراین قبل از استفاده از این ابزار از طریق System Restore یک نقطه بازیابی ایجاد کنید. همچنین در بیشتر موارد برای اعمال تغییرات باید بیش از یکبار کامپیوتر را Restart کنید که تعداد دفعات در قسمت Status به شما نمایش داده خواهد شد.

----------

*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سیستم عامل ویندوز ۸ چندان توجه کاربران را به خود جلب نکرد! 

کاربرانی که نسخه‌های پیش نمایش ویندوز ۸ را روی رایانه‌های خود نصب کرده‌اند، می‌گویند استفاده از این سیستم عامل آنها را چندان هیجان‌زده نکرده است.به گزارش پایگاه خبری فناوری اطلاعات برسام و به نقل از دنیای اقتصاد، به گزارش‌هافینگتون پست، مایکروسافت با تبلیغات فراوان ویندوز ۸ را یک محصول انقلابی معرفی کرده، اما امکانات و ویژگی‌های این سیستم عامل چندان توجه کاربران را به خود جلب نکرده است.نکته مهم تلاش مایکروسافت برای جلب توجه کاربران گوشی‌های همراه و تبلت‌ها است که این روزها به سرعت در حال افزایش است، اما این تلاش ممکن است به گیج کردن کاربران و کاهش کارآیی ویندوز منجر شود و توجه کاربران قبلی به این سیستم عامل را هم کمتر کند.برخی کاربران پس از نصب ویندوز ۸ می‌گویند تغییری در سرعت بالاآمدن سیستم‌هایشان یا اجرای برنامه‌های مختلف به وجود نیامده و علاوه بر این با توجه به تغییرات بنیادین در این سیستم عامل مستلزم فراموش کردن آموخته‌های قبلی در مورد ویندوز و دریافت آموزش‌های جدید در مورد این سیستم عامل هستند.کاربران میانسال و حرفه‌ای بیم دارند که مجبور شوند زمان زیادی را صرف یاد گرفتن نحوه استفاده از ویندوز ۸ کنند و ممکن است همین مساله آنها را به طور کلی از به روز کردن ویندوزهایشان منصرف کند.ویندوز ۸ از زمان عرضه ویندوز ۹۵ تا به حال مهم‌ترین نسخه به روز شده ویندوز با بیشترین تغییرات محسوب می‌شود، اما مشخص نیست با کاهش اهمیت رایانه‌های شخصی، کاربران گوشی‌ها و تبلت‌ها به اندازه کاربران قدیمی‌تر از این سیستم عامل استقبال کنند.قرار است ویندوز ۸ یک هفته دیگر در دسترس علاقه‌مندان قرار گیرد.

----------

*fkh52000*

----------


## Mahmoodi

دوستان از قیمت ویندوز 8 اطلاعی ندارید؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقای محمودی 
هنوز که نسخه اصلیش نیومده تا روش قیمت بذارن

----------

*fkh52000*,*nekooee*

----------


## Yek.Doost

Windows 8 Manager 1.0.1 Final - مدیریت ویندوز 8 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

یکی از دغدغه های فعلی کاربران استفاده مفید از آن و کامل از این سیستم عامل است. ممکن است نرم افزارهای نصب شده در ان به درستی بر روی آن کار نکنند و در برخی مواقع باعث کندی و کاهش کیفیت آن شوند.تمامی امکانات موجود در *Windows 8 Manager* را در سمت چپ نرم افزار به راحتی مشاهده می کنید. ۷ تب در این نرم افزار تعبیه شده است که با انتخاب آنها، امکانات هر بخش بصورت جداگانه نیز قابل مشاهده خواهد بود.
به عنوان مثال با انتخاب System Information صفحه جدیدی باز می شود که در ان لیست نرم افزارها و سخت افزارهای موجود در سیستم شما لیست شده است.
دسترسی و مدیریت بخش های ویندوز از این نرم افزار کار را ساده تر کرده است. به عنوان مثال در بخش Startup Manager که در زیر بخش Optimizer قرار گرفته به شما امکان اضافه کردن و حذف کردن در Statrupویندوز را می دهد.
گزینه Customization امکان مدیریت سیستم را می دهد. پرش ها، بوت ها، مدیریت منو ها، اضافه کردن Shurtcut و غیره در این بخش قابل انجام است.
این نرم افزار بر روی نسخه های ۳۲ و ۶۴ بیتی ویندوز ۸ به راحتی نصب می شود

----------

*fkh52000*,*nekooee*

----------


## Yek.Doost

رمز عبور تصویری ویندوز 8: امن یا گیج کننده؟!

----------


## شعبانيان

سلام
من ویندوز 8 را نصب کردم ولی از فعالسازی اکانت اینتر نت گیج هستم  یوزر وپسورد را سیو نمیکند و باید هردفعه که میخواهی به انترنت وصل بشوی یوزر و پس خود را وارد کنیم 
راه حلی در این مورد دارید؟؟؟؟
تشکر

----------


## nekooee

در این زمینه فرقی با ویندوز 7 من ندیدم. شما چجور اکانتی دارید؟ از کجا اکانت ساختید؟ لطفا یکم در موردش توضیح بدید تا بیشتر بشه راهنمایی کرد.

اگر adsl دارید توصیه میکنم یوزر و پسوورد رو از داخل مودم بدید

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## شعبانيان

> در این زمینه فرقی با ویندوز 7 من ندیدم. شما چجور اکانتی دارید؟ از کجا اکانت ساختید؟ لطفا یکم در موردش توضیح بدید تا بیشتر بشه راهنمایی کرد.
> 
> اگر adsl دارید توصیه میکنم یوزر و پسوورد رو از داخل مودم بدید


*بله قربان من adsl دارم 
اولین ویندوز 8 که گرفتم این مشکل را نداشتم
ولی باتهیه پرفرونشنال این ایکن در سمت راست نمایان 
برای نصب هم از اکسپلویر اینتر نت اپشن کانکتیون اد وبقیه 
*

----------


## nekooee

من مشکلی ندارم یا ویندوزتون خراب شده یا مشکل دیگری که باید بررسی بشه لی چرا یوزر و پسوورد رو از داخل مودم نمیزنید؟ این بهترین کار هست

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*امنیت را در ویندوز ۸ احساس کنید 
۹۱/۰۸/۱۴*دسته‌بندي: آرشیو، امنیت و شبکه نسخه قابل چاپ


_ویندوز ۸ رسما عرضه شده  و مایکروسافت کنفرانسی برای آن در نیویورک برگذار کرد. در این کنفرانس به جوانب مختلف و امکانات جالب ویندوز ۸ اشاره شد ولی خیلی به ..._
ویندوز ۸ رسما عرضه شده  و مایکروسافت کنفرانسی برای آن در نیویورک برگذار کرد. در این کنفرانس به جوانب مختلف و امکانات جالب ویندوز ۸ اشاره شد ولی خیلی به ویژگی‌های امنیتی آن توجه نشد.به گزارش پایگاه خبری فن آوری اطلاعات برسام، هر نسخه از ویندوز که عرضه شده، از لحاظ امنیتی از نسخه‌ی پیشین بهتر بوده است. علاوه بر اینکه قابلیت‌های امنیتی نسخه‌ی پیشین راداشته، قابلیت‌های جدید نیز به آن اظافه شده است. همین مطلب در مورد ویندوز ۸ نیز صادق است و می‌شود گفت ویندوز ۸ امن ترین نسخه‌ی ویندوز است که تاکنون عرضه شده است.احتمالاً بزرگترین ویژگی امنیتی ویندوز ۸، UEFI است. UEFI یک استاندارد متن باز است که قرار است جایگزین BIOS بشود. UEFI این قابلیت را دارد که فقط اجازه‌ی بوت به نرم‌افزارهایی را بدهد که از قبل شناسایی شده اند. UEFI‌ پدیده‌ی جدیدی نیست ولی رایانه‌های ویندوز ۸ (و ویندوز سرور ۲۰۱۲) اولین رایانه‌هایی هستند که قرار است قابلیت بوت امن را تجربه کنند. بدین وسیله جلوی بد‌افزارهایی که در هنگام بوت اجرا می‌شوند گرفته می‌شود.قابلیت امنیتی بعدی، Windows Defender است. این نرم‌افزار مجانی محصول مایکروسافت است و در نسخه‌های قدیمی فقط ضد بد‌افزارهای جاسوسی (Anti-Spyware) بود که بعداً مایکروسافت یک ابزار به نام Security Essentials ارائه کرد که یکی از بهترین نرم‌افزارهای ضد بدافزار دنیا است. در ویندوز ۸ این دو ابزار با هم ترکیب شده و با نام Windows Defender جزئی از ویندوز ۸ شده اند. حال Windows Defender به صورت پیش‌فرض در ویندوز ۸ فعال است و امنیت قابل توجهی را برای کاربران به ارمغان می‌آورد. البته مایکروسافت برای شرکت‌های رایانه‌ای این قابلیت را فراهم آورده است که بتوانند Windows Defender را غیر فعال کنند و نرم‌افزار ضد بدافزار دیگری نصب کنند. البته به گفته‌ی ولفگنگ کندک (Wolfgang Kandek) از مسئولین Qualys در صورتی که رایانه‌ای که ویندوز ۸ داشت خریداری کردید و دیدید که ضد بدافزار دیگری غیر از Windows Defender روی آن نصب شده است، برای استفاده از Windows Defender کافی است آن را فعال کنید. وی علاوه بر این اشاره می‌کند که Windows Defender، بیشتر برای کاربران معمولی است و سازمان‌هایی که احتیاج به ویژگی‌های امنیتی پیشرفته مدیریتی دارند باید از نرم‌افزارهایی با قابلیت‌های بیشتر استفاده کنند.مایکروسافت در ویندوز ۸ قابلیت SmartScreen protection را که برای جلوگیری از آلودگی به بدافزار در اثر دریافت فایل بوسیله‌ی Internet Explorer بود گسترش داده و اکنون این قابلیت امنیتی، برای مرورگرهای دیگر همانند Firefox یا Chrome یا حتی برای دریافت فایل از طریق شبکه نیز کار می‌کند.قابلیت Dynamic Access Control یا قابلیت کنترل دسترسی به صورت پویا در ویندوز ۸ توسعه داده شده است. قبلاً بوسیله‌ی این قابلیت در سازمان‌ها می‌شد کنترل کرد که چه کاربرانی یا چه گروه‌هایی از کاربران و نرم‌افزارها به چه پوشه‌هایی یا فایل‌هایی دسترسی داشته باشند و چه کسانی نداشته باشند. حال این قابلیت گسترده‌تر شده و جزئیات بیشتری می‌شود در دسترسی ها تأیین کرد.دیگر جنبه امنیتی ویندوز ۸ تمرکز آن بر فروشگاه نرم‌افزار ویندوز یا Windows Store است. استفاده از Windows Store باعث می‌شود کاربران به سمت نرم‌افزارهایی سوق داده شوند که با صفحه‌ی Start ویندوز ۸ که جایگزین منوی Start شده است، همخوانی دارند. علاوه بر این نرم‌افزار‌های Windows Store از نظر امنیتی قابل اطمینان اند و دریافت نرم‌افزار از Windows Store به جای وبسایت‌های غیر قابل اطمینان باعث افزایش امنیت کاربران و دور نگاه داشتن آنها از بدافزارها می‌شود.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mhadipoor

*سلام من ویندوز 8 رو نصب کردم خیلی هم خوب بعد اما بعد از مدتی دیگه نرم افزار های پیشفرض ویندوز رو باز نمیکنه ینی وقتی کلیک میکنم بعد از چند ثانیه از نرم افزار میاد بیرون نمیدونم چیکار کنم همه نرم افزار ها همین مشکل رو دارند مثل آب و هوا موسیقی فیلم ورزش و... اگه میشه کمکم کنید و وقتی میخواهم نرم افزار موسیقی رو باز کنم این ارور میاد THE APP DIDNT STAR و ویندوزم هم کرک هست سیستم هم بالا است نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا کمکم کنید* :حل مشکلات ، بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد ویندوز 8:

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## Mhadipoor

*سلام باید همون موقع که میخوای کانکشن بسازی تیک سیو رو بزنی اگه اون موقع نزنی همین مشکل براد پیش میاد یه کانکشن بساز و تیک سیو یوزر و پسورد رو بزن* :حل مشکلات ، بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد ویندوز 8:

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

نمیدونم متوجه مشکلت شدی یا نه ولی احتمال زیاد همانطور که خودت گفتی از اکانتت خارج شده بودی. گرچه مثل من که اصلا از محیط metro استفاده نمیکنم و اون بیشتر بدرد تبلتهای تاچ میخوره...

ولی کلا ویندوز 8 خیلی بهتر از 7 هست در بیشتر موارد. ولی یک مشکلاتی هم داره...

----------

*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## 17mousavi

سلام 
پس از نصب ویندوز 8 با مشکل نبود نرم افزار نت فریمورک (Net framework) برخورد میکنیم من هرچی نت فریمورک از سایتها میگیرم فقط اکسترکت میشه و یک سری فایل تو درایو c ایجاد میکنه که اونا هم اجرا نمیشن! کرک کردن ویندوز هم ظاهرا بدون این نرم افزار مشکل میشه.اگر کسی راه حل درستی سراغ داره لطف کنه راهنمایی کنه. :حل مشکلات ، بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد ویندوز 8:

----------


## meahdi

بهتره ویندوز 8.1 بزنی
این هم لینک از سایت



```
www.soft98.ir
```

اگر مایل به نصب 5.NET Framework 3. به صورت آفلاین و بدون نیاز به اینترنت هستید مراحل زیر را به ترتیب انجام دهید :

بسته به نوع ویندوز 8 یا 8.1 خود ( 32 یا 64 بیتی ) NET Framework 3.5 مناسب با آن را دانلود و اکسترکت کنید .
سپس فایل اجرایی را به صورت Run as Administrator اجرا نمایید و تا نصب کامل و به نمایش در آمدن پیغام Complete Successfully در پنجره ی cmd منتظر بمانید .


دانلود برای ویندوز 8 نسخه 32 بیتی با لينك مستقيم با حجم 37 مگابايت


```
http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/Microsoft..NET.Framework.3.5.Windows.8.x86.rar
```

دانلود برای ویندوز 8 نسخه 64 بیتی با لينك مستقيم با حجم 58 مگابايت


```
http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/Microsoft..NET.Framework.3.5.Windows.8.x64.rar
```

دانلود برای ویندوز 8.1 نسخه 32 بیتی با لينك مستقيم با حجم 51 مگابايت


```
http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/Microsoft..NET.Framework.3.5.Windows.8.1.x86.rar
```

دانلود برای ویندوز 8.1 نسخه 64 بیتی با لينك مستقيم با حجم 63 مگابايت 


```
http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/Microsoft..NET.Framework.3.5.Windows.8.1.x64.rar
```

پسورد فايل فشرده :



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*17mousavi*,*Yek.Doost*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## غفور

برای ایجاد منوی استارت در ویندوز 8 نرم افزاری بنام shell که فقط با دو کلیک نصب و ایجاد منوی استارت میکنه

----------


## غفور

ارم دانلود | دانلود نرم افزار منوی استارت ساده و کلاسیک Classic Shell v4.0
لینک دانلود

----------


## 17mousavi

> بهتره ویندوز 8.1 بزنی
> این هم لینک از سایت
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> www.soft98.ir
> ```
> 
> ...


سلام
از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز meahdi ممنونم.ولی منم ویندوز 8.1 رو نصب کردم و اتفاقا از همین سایت سافت 98 نت فریم ورک گرفتمو طبق گفته شما و سایت عمل کردم ولی چیزی نصب نمیشه!

----------


## meahdi

> سلام
> از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز meahdi ممنونم.ولی منم ویندوز 8.1 رو نصب کردم و اتفاقا از همین سایت سافت 98 نت فریم ورک گرفتمو طبق گفته شما و سایت عمل کردم ولی چیزی نصب نمیشه!


اما بر عکس شما من تا الان بیشتر از 30 تا سیستم رو روش با همون روش سایت نصب کردم
شما نرم افزار Winrar رو نصب کردید؟
اگه مشکلی بود بگید تا شماره تماس برات بدم تلفنی مشکلت رو حل کنم
اگر هم به نت دسترسی داشته باشی با Team Viewer میتونم حل کنم مشکلت رو

----------

*17mousavi*

----------


## nekooee

توی ویندوز هشت همه نسخه های نتفریموورک به صورت پیشفرض هست فقط نت فریم ورک 4 رو باید با یک ترفند فعال کنید به صورت آفلاین که این هم اگر سرچ کنید آموزش فعال کردن net framework 4 در ویندوز 8 هزارتا آموزش میاد

----------

*17mousavi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## 17mousavi

> اما بر عکس شما من تا الان بیشتر از 30 تا سیستم رو روش با همون روش سایت نصب کردم
> شما نرم افزار Winrar رو نصب کردید؟
> اگه مشکلی بود بگید تا شماره تماس برات بدم تلفنی مشکلت رو حل کنم
> اگر هم به نت دسترسی داشته باشی با Team Viewer میتونم حل کنم مشکلت رو


سلام
یعنی باید وین رار نصب بشه؟ دقیقا خاطرم نیست ولی مشکلی با اکسترکت نداشتم تو درایو c اکسترکت میشد بعد در حالت admin اجراش میکردم یک پنجره مشکی (cmd) میومدو سریع غیب میشد و successful ی هم در کار نبود.

----------

*meahdi*

----------


## meahdi

> سلام
> یعنی باید وین رار نصب بشه؟ دقیقا خاطرم نیست ولی مشکلی با اکسترکت نداشتم تو درایو c اکسترکت میشد بعد در حالت admin اجراش میکردم یک پنجره مشکی (cmd) میومدو سریع غیب میشد و successful ی هم در کار نبود.


من بر حسب عادت اول winrar نصب میکنم
فایل زیپ روبا 2 بار کلیک روشبازمیکنم و روی فایل .EXE 2 بار کلیک میکنم
بعدش رمز رو وارد میکنم و مراحل نصب شروع میشه
به همین راحتی

----------

*17mousavi*

----------


## javadm33

سلام دوستان یه HP A10 AMD دارم وقتی میخوام از ویندوز ریت بگیرم پیغام خطا میده .درایورشم نصبه .
اینم پیغامش
the windows exprience for your systen could not computed .

could not measure video playback performence .

----------

